# Child with Graves Disease



## Quilliac (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello, my daughter who is just 11 was diagnosed with Graves' disease about 8 weeks ago. I am wondering if there are any other people on this forum who have a child with graves? I am concerned about many things but one if my main worries is about how it needs to be managed in order for her get through puberty without many issues, and of course I'm particularly interested in what route you take regarding surgery etc 
Many thanks for any advice anyone has.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Quilliac said:


> Hello, my daughter who is just 11 was diagnosed with Graves' disease about 8 weeks ago. I am wondering if there are any other people on this forum who have a child with graves? I am concerned about many things but one if my main worries is about how it needs to be managed in order for her get through puberty without many issues, and of course I'm particularly interested in what route you take regarding surgery etc
> Many thanks for any advice anyone has.


Oh, boy...........................Bless her little heart and her mom's too!



This may help; Chapter 9 for pediatric hyperthyroid..........
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapt...d-gland-in-infancy-childhood-and-adolescence/

What has her doctor suggested?


----------



## Quilliac (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you.. It's a worrying time and difficult to find information relating to a child as its all relevant to adults x


----------



## Quilliac (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry just seen the rest of your reply! Well, our situation is a little complicated as we live in France and so are dealing with all the information in french! Thé peaditrician does speak some English but its obviously very difficult as we have sooo many questions!! 
He started her on 30mg of carbinazole and is saying she needs to stay on that dose for 6 months. In two weeks she is to have another blood test and depending on those results he will start thyroxine as well. 
Her blood results from two weeks ago show she is ready hypothyroid. 
We are concerned and need more of an explanation so I have now got her an appointment in London for next week.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Post copies of her bloodwork here as there are a lot of very well informed people who can help guide you through with questions to ask. Include normal ranges for the blood tests too, as different labs use different ranges.


----------



## Quilliac (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello, these were the first ones on 9th April 2013

FT4 - 43,8pg/ml. (7,0-18,0) 
TSH - 0,01 mUI/I. (0,40-4,00) 
FT3 - over 20 pg/ml. (2,3-4,2) 
Anti corps anti-thyroperoxydase >3000 ( 1,5 UI/1

Anticorps anti- recepteur (RIA) 11,8 UI/I 
Negative - < 1 UI/1 
Positive - > 1,5 UI/1

Six weeks later 21 May 2013
T3 free - 3.14 pg/ml Range - 2.50-3.90
T4 free - 0.35 ng/dl. Range - 0.58-1.60
TSH - 0,04 mU/1. Range - 0.34-5,60

Two weeks later 8th June 2013

T3 - 2,71pg/ml. 2.50-3,90
T4. - <0.25ng/dl. 0,58-1,60
TSH.- 28,10mUI/1. 0,34-5,60

I have posted these on another site and somebody has explained that she is now hypOthyroid.. 
many thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> He started her on 30mg of carbinazole and is saying she needs to stay on that dose for 6 months. In two weeks she is to have another blood test and depending on those results he will start thyroxine as well.


It looks like you have a good doctor - because he is already planning a block /replace treatment schedule.

I have been on another board where there was a boy with graves disease and his mom was successful in finding doctors wot block/ replace treat him and he ended up going into remission.

My feeling based on following her experience is that block /replace is the only way to manage in a child.


----------



## Quilliac (Jun 9, 2013)

ok thanks for you reply.. do you have a link to the other case that you are talking about??


----------



## AngeInBoston (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, my daughter was 11 when she was diagnosed too, and you're right, it IS very hard to find information about pediatric Graves because it is rare. It took a year of my knowing something was wrong, and MANY visits to the doctor, until she was finally diagnosed. Luckily we live near Boston, with it's famous Children's Hospital, and the Endocrinologist put her on Methimazole. 2 1/2 yrs later, she's almost 14, virtually in remission (off the meds), starting puberty, and a much happier girl!

Good luck to all parents who must fight for their children with this confusing disease!


----------

